# I have a idea about backdrops...is this crazy?



## sarasphotos (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok I  have an idea!  I don't want to spend $$$ tons of money of backdrops so here is my thought.  Get a good size piece of plywood and paint it with flat paint.  You could also get big enough pieces of fabric to cover it and change it out so they wouldn't be "see through".  ALSO they sell at lowes that brick stuff that you can panel your walls with and you could use it too...just a thought.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 30, 2010)

Fake brick walls are pretty popular...same with aluminum roofing panels,etc. If a thin backdrop is very close to the wall behind it, it does not tend to go "see-through" too awfully badly.


----------



## sarasphotos (Aug 30, 2010)

ooo I like the idea of aluminum roof panels! and if you have a studio or a room you use you could just paint the 4 walls different colors each and have a wall you use for "themes"...just brainstorming while I have nothing to do at work


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 30, 2010)

'Thin' fabric usually doesn't necessarily look 'see though' in photos...especially if you light it from the front.  However, if you have a light (or window etc) behind it, then it can tend to show through...but you can even control that with careful exposure.  

When it comes to the the thickness of a fabric backdrop, the more important concern is the durability.  I've used some thin fabric backdrops and ripped one pretty easily.  Heavy canvas backdrops can last forever...but can be very expensive as well.

You are only limited by your budget and your creativity.  There are many things that you might find at a home centre, that could work well.  

Keep in mind that how a backdrop looks in a photo, has a lot to do with how you light it.


----------



## KmH (Aug 30, 2010)

Those fake brick and tile walls? You can use the side that's intended to be stuck to the wall to. Many people use the backside up as a semi-reflective flooring when using white seamless paper.

Seamless paper is an alternative to cloth backdrops. Not including shipping a 107" (very nearly 9 feet wide) by 12 yard long roll is only about $40 online at B&H.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 30, 2010)

When it comes to backdrops, the only limitation is your imagination!

If your construction or painting skills are not that great, you can always put the backdrop slightly out of focus and nobody will know the difference.


----------



## swedberg311 (Aug 30, 2010)

well u can use anything you want take this picture for example 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The "Flooring" is paper 

Fadeless Paper 48" x 12' - Weathered Wood, Mardel

and the backdrop is painted canvas i normally use it for a Green Screen and inset a digital backdrop, but I left it so you could see on this one

or 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And this one is agian the paper as a backround from the same website and was like 5.99 for 48 Inches x 12 Feet


----------



## swedberg311 (Aug 30, 2010)

btw these are my kids so the pictures are basically unedited...


----------



## mooney101 (Aug 30, 2010)

If you need backgrounds on the cheap I recommend this guy. These are very nice backdrops for the price. I've bought a few from him and on one the color was off and he sent a replacement for free. Great service for an ebay guy.


----------



## 786soul (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on the seller. Got some good stuff for reasonable prices although a little worried when he said they'll last a 'few' years when stored correctly. Is that pretty standard? I'd think they should last more than just a 'few' years but then again I've never owned a backdrop.


----------



## mooney101 (Aug 31, 2010)

They are lightweight compared to a $300 muslin you would buy But i like it this way. They seem to be durable enough for normal wear and besides they are so inexpensive that you can swap them out every season for some new ones.


----------



## DanEitreim (Aug 31, 2010)

It's pretty easy to paint your own backdrops and you can save a bundle over buying them...Btw - if you are using material that is lightly wrinkled, a shallow depth of field will smooth it out.


----------

